# I really want to do right by the pigeon i found...



## Pigeon_Fated (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi, I was so glad to find this site. Its been very useful, and I thought that maybe if i were to post my situation, someone might have some useful tips for me. I would appreciate greatly any help. I live in a very old building in which the top floor has been modified into apartments. The building that we live in is over an old town square that has a fountain and lots of resident pigeons. I love living here because I really like pigeons. I think of them as a little bit of the wild managing to sneak into the cities. When I came home the other day there was a beautiful pigeon sitting on the stoop going up to my apartment. I was concerned that it (sine i dont know if its a he/she) let me get so close to it so I knelt down to examine it. Imagine my surprise when it hopped right up to me! I thought it must be injured but everything seems fine, so I brought it up to the apartment because I was afraid it would be hit by a car or something (and maybe because I have always wanted one). I have a traveling case for my bearded dragons so I put it in there with some bird feed and water and set about finding a pigeon group in my area. There are sometimes breeder shows at the park and i thought it must have somehow escaped without a band. I found out that they were having a show today, so this morning we went to see if i had found one of thier birds. They generally sneered down thier noses at what they said was a young male _common_ pigeon. Well, I like him even if he's not a special breed and I am seriously considering keeping him. I just want to be sure that I'm caring for him as best as is possible or I would feel that I would have to give him up rather than keep him in sub-standard care. I have a large apartment, but no yard for him to fly in. I also have a cat. I checked out thier responces to one another while my as-yet-unnamed pigeon sat in the traveling cage. The cat is intriged while the pigeon doesn't even seem to know that the cat is a predator. No fear, i tell ya! I know that they may never be left alone with the pigeon out of the cage, but can I let him fly with the cat in the house? Is an appartment even enough flight space for him? How long will he need out each day? How big of a cage do I need to house him comfortably year-round? Where can I find such a cage on a smaller budget? There is a feed store here in town that sells pigeon food, will that be good enough? What kind of toys should I give him? Will he be happy alone? Are any of the marketed parrot treats good for him? Should he have a mineral block or cuttlebone? Does he need grit? Is there anything I've overlooked? Thanks for listening to me everyone! Hope to hear from ya soon, you could also email me at [email protected] if you like, just write something in the subject so I dont accidentally delete you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeon Fated, 

Thank you for taking good care of this obviously needy pigeon. You've done the right thing to bring him into your care. Oddly, and mysteriously, pigeons at times seem to know who to go to for help and will sometimes *know* who means well by them

As for your questions about housing...Yes he can live nicely indoors in a small but simple cage/pen. A pigeon just needs to be able to exercize and extend his wings regularly for a couple of hours a day. That means being able to fly up to a shelf, to the top of a counter...whatever. As long as they can actually FLY. 

If you can get the proper pigeon feed, this would be wonderful and much appreciated by the pigeon and his nutritional needs. They do need grit which can be obtained probably from the same place you can get the feed from. Or, you can crush up a cuttlebone into a "grit'...Eggshells that have been peeled, cooked and sterilized can be offered as well. 

This pigeon could be a lost domestic bird, which could explain it's tameness and readiness to be in human company as well. Are there any bands on it's legs? Can you post a picture of him? You have many questions and they can be answered. 

Let us know,


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again there, 

Nevermind my comments about whether or not this bird might be a domestic...you have already addressed that it is probably not. Still could be, but without bands, we'll never know


----------



## Pigeon_Fated (Jun 26, 2005)

thank you so much for answering so quickly! Its so nice to have some kind of support out there. I wll get a picture posted as quickly as I can, do you think it would be best to alwaps lock up the cat when the bird is out, or just when I'm out of the room?


----------



## Pigeon_Fated (Jun 26, 2005)

As a sidenote, I'm looking for a good name having to do with fate or destiny. If anyone thinks of something, please let me know.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeon Fated, 

You're most welcome ! Unless you have complete faith in your cat and know him or her *explicitly*, I would lock up your cat while the pigeon is out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and consideration for this noble pigeon.

Here is a thread designed for pet pigeon care, that will help you with the basics.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

Treesa


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Pigeon Fated,

Welcome and thanks for helping this needy pigeon...the other responses have covered most of the basics.

Here is a link to a previous thread that discusses homemade indoor cages...maybe it will give you some ideas to help you build some inexpensive housing. Just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10500

Linda


----------

